# Winrar benchmark slow in Win 7 x64 compared to Win XP x86! Any ideas?



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I was doing the Winrar benchmark test both in Windows XP x86 and Windows 7 x64, but the results came was awkward. It came much higher in XP x86, about 4100 while in Windows 7 x64 it's just 2900-3000. Now may I know what's causing this? I also ran a 3DMark Vantage benchmark suggested by S_V. So please have a look at the below screen shots and please input your comments about what is the problem with my system. Any help will be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/179/winrarxpx86.th.jpg
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/5421/winrarx64.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/5408/3dmarkx64.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

Try using 7-zip benchmark: *7-Zip*

32bit: *downloads.sourceforge.net/sevenzip/7z920.exe

64bit: *downloads.sourceforge.net/sevenzip/7z920-x64.msi


----------



## S_V (Feb 8, 2011)

@ICO

He ran 7zip too but his results are quite slower than mine.. 

7zip Benchmark By him


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2011)

ico said:


> Try using 7-zip benchmark: *7-Zip*
> 
> 32bit: Download 7-Zip from SourceForge.net
> 
> 64bit: Download 7-Zip from SourceForge.net



Here you go, used 24MB as in XP 32MB wasn't running.


----------



## S_V (Feb 8, 2011)

When you select 32mb how much Ram does it show in memory usage? Do you get any error msg?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2011)

S_V said:


> When you select 32mb how much Ram does it show in memory usage? Do you get any error msg?



in XP it's saying some memory can't be allocated...but in 7 here you go,


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I can't say about the Overall performance in Windows 7 x64 as I am using it recently and have no idea how the the performance should be.
> Anyway, I did the 7zip benchmark test both for 90 secs and Dictionary Size at 24MB, (32MB wasn't running in XP) in Win Xp and 7 and the 3dMark Vantage in 'High' preset only in Win 7 x64 as it's not supported in Xp. I skipped the GPU test, only did the CPU tests.
> Please have a look, if they are okay it's good, if they are not then I am ready to re-install Windows 7 x64 again.


Total rating in your 7-zip benchmarks is matching - Windows XP (17727) and Windows 7 (18079). So, we can ignore the WinRAR benchmarks for a while. But compared to S_V your 7-zip and 3DMark Vantage benchmarks are still low.

What all softwares + drivers have you installed?


----------



## S_V (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking at his task bar. He's running nothing CPU consuming programs.. Whereas I am running more memory and CPU hog programs background still i can score way better than his processor.. Scores from me ran with no OC and at that time i was using 6GB only. So they are little old benchmarks. With current rig I am scoring better now. 

Though my Mobo is higher end compared to his but performance wise it shouldn't be that different.

@happy
BTW ,is your HDD WD *Green*?


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

S_V said:


> @happy
> BTW ,is your HDD WD Green?


Same question here.


----------



## S_V (Feb 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> in XP it's saying some memory can't be allocated...but in 7 here you go,



See, This error pop's up when memory being used. 7zip or other Benchmark can't allocate when that memory is being used by other process. Since your's is 4GB, allocating 17xx MB shouldn't be a problem. So some programs in your XP, Ram is being used by other process's.  Check in TASK manager how much free memory or available when you are try to select 32MB. Check any programs running in task manager too.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2011)

ico said:


> Same question here.


My HDD is not WD, it's a Seagate 500GB 7200. Posting the Task Manager soon...



ico said:


> Total rating in your 7-zip benchmarks is matching - Windows XP (17727) and Windows 7 (18079). So, we can ignore the WinRAR benchmarks for a while. But compared to S_V your 7-zip and 3DMark Vantage benchmarks are still low.
> 
> What all softwares + drivers have you installed?


Here are the software's installed in XP and 7.

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/2188/softwaresx86.th.jpg

*img838.imageshack.us/img838/8505/softwares2x86.th.jpg

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/576/softwaresx64.th.jpg

and the Task Manager in XP and 7..

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/2696/taskmanagerx86.th.jpg

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/8578/taskmanager2x86.th.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/2644/taskmanagerx64.th.jpg

Now please tell me what's wrong? Should I format my Win 7 and re-install?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 9, 2011)

Finally I installed a fresh Windows 7 x64 and the first thing I did was to run the Winrar benchmark. What happened? Have a look. 
So I am now confident that there is no problem with my system, neither XP's, it's all Windows 7 x64. Back to XP x86.
Regards.


----------



## S_V (Feb 9, 2011)

Not to spoil your mind... But Winrar benchmark should be in between 36xx-38xx at stock. 

yours is still 2900...? 

My i5 750 is scoring equal to your score...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/i5-1.png


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 9, 2011)

As mentioned in one post in different thread...My 760 at stock scored 3055 and at 4 GHz 4010


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I am realizing this score is basically of no means. I extracted a 3GB rar file both in XP and 7 to see the difference, counted time, it came *1.23.34* mins in Win 7 x64 and *2.04.51* mins in XP x86, now in this XP I was getting a score of 4200!

So the score is basically crap I guess.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 11, 2011)

Update- I think I now know what's the issue. I was looking at the CPU usage while running the benchmark (on my KB Lcd) and it was max 42-45%, RAM- 30% in Win 7 x64, but in XP x86 it was 65-72%, RAM- 21%. So the* Winrar benchmark in Win 7 isn't effecting the CPU usage like in XP*! I think it's a bug of Winrar maybe.


----------

